

For popular Khan Academy, a critical voice amid the adulation - tokenadult
http://www.mercurynews.com/education/ci_21287389/popular-khan-academy-draws-criticism-first-time

======
UK-AL
People seem to be putting more effort into discrediting mr khan, then actually
trying to do something about it.

